# Advice on amp(s) setup and underseat subwoofer selection????



## irvchilichill1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello everyone:

So, I purchased the 7 channel harness from your company, in order to not have to cut wires, reduce installation time, etc.

I am inquiring as to the setup, I am about to install in a 2014 BMW 428i (F32) coupe with the HiFi audio system and wanted to get some feedback about it and also what yall thoughts, comments and observations on any modifications from what I've stated and/or alternatives/suggestions to what I am furthering considering.

I have already purchased said items and due to be shipped:

1. Stage One for 2012-Current BMW 3 Series and M3 with Standard (Hi-Fi) (F30/F80) WITH Tool Kit and Sound Deadening × 1- Bavsound

2. JL Audio XD600/1v2 Mono subwoofer amplifier - 600 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms

3. JL Audio ACP112LG-TW1 400 Microsub+Amplified Subwoofer Ported Enclosure System

I am considering upgrading the underseat subs to complete the audio upgrade and have it down to the following, but costs versus necessity is now a factor: (In no certain order)

Bavsound Ghost subs
Jehnert XE 200
Integral Audio Subwoofers
Earthquake Sound SWS-8x
Audio Tech MS 8B-BMW.2

Based on the above-mentioned subs, which one is cost effective and would give a deep bass sound, clarity and bring the setup together nicely?

Also, I realize the JL amp is 6 channels, which would cause the loss of the center channel, which is not an option. So, my question is, can I just power the center speaker and the underseat subs on the OEM Hi-fi amp and power the remaining cabin speakers with the JL, or some other optimal combination? Moreover, with regards to the OEM Hi-fi amp to power certain speakers, should I replace that also with another aftermarket amp and what would you recommend?

Finally, not sure if anyone has knowledge about installers in Louisiana, but do yall know where I could have this professionally done without concern?

Any feedback helps and I'm very appreciative. Thanks. Attached is a few pics of the vehicle this is going in.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

What is the purpose of the mono amplifier when there is a MicroSub+***8482; with DCD***8482; Amplifier in there?


----------



## irvchilichill1 (Jun 14, 2015)

The mono amp is for the car speakers inside cabin. I would be upgrading the Hi-fi amp.


----------



## irvchilichill1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Should I have gotten another amp for the cabin speakers? However, I was trying to see if I still could use the Hi-fi amp to power the center and underseat amps alone, since the purchased JL amp is only 6 channels.... 

That's why I'm asking if I'm going about it in the right manner....


----------



## 328luxline (Jul 13, 2017)

BavSound and Focal both make BMW-specific underseat subs. Check them out.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

How can a mono (single) channel power 7ch?

I would strongly suggest selling that mono amp, getting a BimmerTech PP82DSP amp and keep the Microsub+. No need to replace the OEM woofers. That's it.



irvchilichill1 said:


> The mono amp is for the car speakers inside cabin. I would be upgrading the Hi-fi amp.


----------



## irvchilichill1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes, I know, I've been researching and really don't want to pay $500 for underseat subs that can only generate so much rich bass. Might just go with the Earthquakes. 

Should I get a 2nd aftermarket amp and disregard the factory amp altogether I guess is my last question?


----------



## irvchilichill1 (Jun 14, 2015)

In a world without consideration for costs, I would get the Bimmertech amp, but I sprung for the microsub and so I went with the JL amp...


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Again, you got an incorrect aftermarket amp. *You cannot use a mono amp to power 7ch.*

Return that mono amp and get a BimmerTech PP82DSP and keep the MicroSub -the Microsub is *self-powered*, which means that it has its own amplifier built-in. You will be saving at least $250 by not replacing the OEM woofers and another $550 by not getting a JL Audio XD600/6v2 6ch amp (no center) to replace the OEM amp. That is $800, enough for the PP82DSP -which will power all 7ch (including the center) of your OEM system, input the sub signal into your MicroSub and tie all together with its powerful and great sounding DSP built-in.

That's it.



irvchilichill1 said:


> Yes, I know, I've been researching and really don't want to pay $500 for underseat subs that can only generate so much rich bass. Might just go with the Earthquakes.
> 
> Should I get a 2nd aftermarket amp and disregard the factory amp altogether I guess is my last question?


----------



## irvchilichill1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok, so your saying that I can run the underseat subs to the microsub and use it's amperage? And I guess I will get the Bimmertech amp since you seem adamant that I'm making a mistake and I value your opinion....


----------



## irvchilichill1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Didn't know I could use the microsub DSP for other drivers...


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

No, I am not saying anything close to that. You lack the basic understanding of your OEM system and the products that you ordered. Which it is no big deal yet, you only need to read the product pages of all the equipment that you ordered and determine what they actually do or cannot before any install. Then re-read my suggestion and you will get a better sense of what you may actually need to do.



irvchilichill1 said:


> Ok, so your saying that I can run the underseat subs to the microsub and use it's amperage? And I guess I will get the Bimmertech amp since you seem adamant that I'm making a mistake and I value your opinion....


----------



## irvchilichill1 (Jun 14, 2015)

So if I got the Bimmertech amp, would I still need your harness?? No, correct? On another note, do you have a Bimmertech amp that you would like to sell. I feel like a retard. I halfway thought I was doing well in my thought process.


----------



## irvchilichill1 (Jun 14, 2015)

And/or any aftermarket underseat subs to go along with the amp? If not, do you know anyone that is looking to sell...


----------



## irvchilichill1 (Jun 14, 2015)

But, I did know the microsub had a built in amp. That was what was appealing to me when I decided to definitely do a trunk sub. I'm just going for a system that still sounds awesome even as you increase volume and the bass becomes more pronounce with the microsub.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Easy, this is not a science project. However, the incorrect equipment/install will damage your OEM system, and therefore, your car. We do not want that. It is fundamental to understand what you are doing, and how you will be doing it.

The BimmerTech PP82DSP includes a full PnP harness -unplug OEM amp, plug PP82DSP in. Then run an RCA mono cable from the PP82DSP ch8 RCA output to your MicroSub, connect MicroSub to the battery, and that's it. Keep the OEM woofers - most probably you will like how they sound with the PP82DSP and how they will complement the MicroSub in the trunk. Save money and still get great sound. :thumbup:



irvchilichill1 said:


> So if I got the Bimmertech amp, would I still need your harness?? No, correct? On another note, do you have a Bimmertech amp that you would like to sell. I feel like a retard. I halfway thought I was doing well in my thought process.


----------

